
Show HN: Embed Draw.io in Notion - ivankahl
https://github.com/ivankahl/drawio-notion-embed
======
ivankahl
Hi guys,

I recently wanted to embed a draw.io diagram in Notion but couldn’t get it to
work with the default Export as URL option in draw.io as it doesn’t load
correctly in Notion.

This led me to build this super simple HTML page that I can use to specify the
draw.io link and then get a link that can be embedded in Notion.

So far it’s worked really well for me so I thought I’d polish it up and share
it with everyone in case you maybe find it useful!

Thanks!

------
nikivi
That's neat. I'd love to embed
[https://excalidraw.com](https://excalidraw.com) instead as it's a bit more
performant than draw.io

~~~
ivankahl
Interesting will definitely check this out

